
Why using your initials is a B.S. way to fix sexism - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/why-using-your-initials-is-a-b-s-way-to-fix-sexism-159325c8fc7#.46xr644u1
======
bdbed
Nobody thinks that using initials is a way to "fix" sexism -- it's at best a
way to avoid it. Sometimes that's all someone is looking for -- not everybody
wants to personally absorb the cost of fighting the system.

------
informatimago
You meant: "Why using your initials is is a bullshit way to fix sexism".

